# Vapeclub - Birthday Special - R39 Discount On Your Order!



## JakesSA (13/7/14)

Yaay .. it's my birthday!!

To celebrate I offer to all the awesome members of this forum R39 off all orders over R390!
To make use of this special use the discount code 39ER on checkout..

Please don't ask my age, its getting to the point where I have to calculate it now .. 


Small print: Discount valid for today only.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MarkK (13/7/14)

You wouldn't happen to be 39 today?  

Agg another year wiser is all!
Its not the years in your life its the life in your years that counts 

Hope you have an amazing day!

Thanks for kicking back to the community


----------



## JakesSA (13/7/14)

Ain't that the truth!

@VapeGrrl seems vaguely obsessed with that number today so it must be so..


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (13/7/14)

Yay! Happy Birthday @JakesSA 
Hope you have a lovely day and the best birthday yet


----------



## Gazzacpt (13/7/14)

Happy bday @JakesSA have a fantastic day and best of luck with your ventures


----------



## crack2483 (13/7/14)

Happy vapeday @JakesSA. Enjoy 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (13/7/14)

Happy Birthday @JakesSA! Hope you have a vape-tastic day!


----------



## MurderDoll (13/7/14)

Hapy Birthday @ JakesSA!!


----------



## Matuka (13/7/14)

Have a great day and keep up the superb service.


----------



## TylerD (13/7/14)

Happi Birthday @JakesSA !


----------



## JakesSA (13/7/14)

Many thanks fellow vapers!
I'm going to treat myself to some Black Cigar from @SunRam on a Magma now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (13/7/14)

Happy happy @JakesSA 
Have a great day!


----------



## johan (13/7/14)

@JakesSA


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/7/14)

Happy Birthday! Hope you have an awesome day!


----------



## Yiannaki (13/7/14)

Happy birthday @JakesSA !!

I will wish u in person later when I come fetch goodies


----------



## JakesSA (13/7/14)

Which reminds me .. I had better stop swaggering around here trying to impress @VapeGrrl with my cloud making abilities and pack that order!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Limbo (13/7/14)

Happy birthday dude! And remember to pack my order too!


----------



## Mike_E (13/7/14)

Happy Birthday @JakesSA!!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Evil (13/7/14)

Happy birthday dude

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## Al3x (13/7/14)

Happy Birthday, @JakesSA all the best and enjoy


----------



## andro (13/7/14)

Happy bday


----------



## BumbleBee (13/7/14)

Happy birthday @JakesSA , you're only slightly ahead of me, that big 40 is coming way too fast 

Have a great day and enjoy your last year of being 30


----------



## JakesSA (13/7/14)

Many thanks for all the good wishes! I see I even got one dumb rating on the original post .. maybe I am getting to old for horsing around! 

Spent the afternoon assembling a 1.5 ton milling machine, that baby is really going to make the swarf fly!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (13/7/14)

JakesSA said:


> Many thanks for all the good wishes! I see I even got one dumb rating on the original post .. maybe I am getting to old for horsing around!
> 
> Spent the afternoon assembling a 1.5 ton milling machine, that baby is really going to make the swarf fly!


You got a milling machine for your bday!!? Thats awesome. Need to have a chat with HRH


----------



## JakesSA (13/7/14)

I wish! No it belongs to a close family member. Its a 1960'ish Bridgeport, she's a beaut! I got a small BF20 Optimum mill drill, looks like a toy in comparison.

Ummm .. who is HRH?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (13/7/14)

JakesSA said:


> I wish! No it belongs to a close family member. Its a 1960'ish Bridgeport, she's a beaut! I got a small BF20 Optimum mill drill, looks like a toy in comparison.
> 
> Ummm .. who is HRH?


Still I wouldn't mind having one sitting in my workshop. 

@Andre came up with HRH to refer to our significant others. Her Royal Highness.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JakesSA (13/7/14)

I'd agree but my significant other patrols these waters


----------



## Oupa (13/7/14)

Happy happy @JakesSA ! Hope it was a good one!


----------



## BumbleBee (13/7/14)

Perhaps @KimH hit that rating in error? I don't see any other rational reason for it


----------



## JakesSA (13/7/14)

Oupa said:


> Happy happy @JakesSA ! Hope it was a good one!


 
Thx @Oupa 



BumbleBee said:


> Perhaps @KimH hit that rating in error? I don't see any other rational reason for it


 
No great shakes ..


----------



## Tristan (14/7/14)

Happy Birthday @JakesSA. Wishing you everything of the best for the year ahead!


----------



## KimH (14/7/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Perhaps @KimH hit that rating in error? I don't see any other rational reason for it


 
 Hellz I am so sorry @JakesSA - my great damn big fingers and scrolling on the iphone don't always go well together. 

Happy belated birthday


----------



## JakesSA (14/7/14)

No worries whatsoever!


----------



## KimH (14/7/14)

JakesSA said:


> No worries whatsoever!


Thanks, I still feel bluddy awful though


----------



## JakesSA (14/7/14)

Please dont?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (14/7/14)

Only saw the thread today. Happy belated B-Day. Hope you had a blast!


----------



## SunRam (14/7/14)

Happy b-day @JakesSA, hope you had a great day and that you enjoyed that Vape Elixir Black Cigar!


----------



## Metal Liz (14/7/14)

Hope you had a great birthday yesterday @JakesSA, just wanna wish you a happy belated birthday!!!

Vape strong and Rock hard


----------



## RIEFY (14/7/14)

happy birthday jakes

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------

